# Black Gold Dog Food (Revisited)



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

For the last year I had been feeding my dog the red bag. I was satisfied with the results and liked the convenience of being able to pick it up at the grocery store where we shop at. He usually ate real quick and seemed like he liked it.

The last couple of weeks though he was leaving his bowl part full. Each day he would eat a little less until finally he wouldn't touch it. I figured he would get hungry enough and eat but that didn't happen. I then started to consider that maybe he had a health issue. 

I decided to put him to the test and borrowed some food from a friend (a different brand) to see if he would at least eat. He gobbled it up. That ruled out any health problems and has essentially left me looking for another brand of food. I've decided to go with the Enhance Endurance. 

I am curious to know if any of you have had similar problems with black gold. The only thing I can figure is that I either got a bad batch of food, or he has just decided he doesn't care for it anymore and would rather starve to death than eat it. 

Either way I won't buy a bag of food my dog won't eat. Anyone else have this problem?

Shane


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been feeding the yellow bag for over a year now and my dog likes it and looks great. I am sorry your having that issue? That is really too bad...


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

dogs just go threw phases where they will slow down on the amount they eat. My dog just barely did. But like you said when i took my dog to my parents she gobbled up his dogs food which is a different brand. My therory behind that is that a new dog food is different and its like a treat to them cause its better than what they have been eating the whole last month. Im pretty sure if you tasted a dog treat it wouldnt be to far off from there regular dog food but something different. * please dont try eating dog food or dog treats I assume no liability


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

How long would it take you of eating the exact same thing everyday before you decided you weren't going to eat it anymore? I would bet that if you ran a different color bag through your dog, and then switched back to the red your dog would eat it again. I doubt it's a problem with Black Gold, but a problem of eating the exact same thing for a long period of time.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

There's also the possibility that there's some contamination in the one bag he won't eat from.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Shane


Nope...I practically buy the stuff by the pallet and never had a problem...


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> There's also the possibility that there's some contamination in the one bag he won't eat from.


I should have been a little more specific. Him refusing to eat coincided with me opening a new bag.

I think a bad bag was a good possibility.

Shane


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Check for ants.
I had a dog who would not touch her food, just sniffed it and left it. when I cleaned out the old food to refresh with new, there were a few ants in the bottom. Didn't think much of it and fed with fresh food, still she would not eat, I checked and sure enough, within only a few minutes a couple of ants had climbed back into the bowl. I dumped it and moved the bowl then put in fresh food again and bingo, this time she could not smell the ants and ate like she had been starved for a few days! :shock: Maybe she just wanted a change of scenery for her dinner location, females can be that way you know. :lol:


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Never a problem - have fed B&G exclusively to my lab for the past 2 years. He is healthy and energetic.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Hard to say? I know the Red is my opinion the best color of the BG. Feed a grundle of it and no problems so far. One thing I have noticed with the BG is the nuggets are bigger than they once was. I don't think that they changed anything other than bigger nuggets?
I did have one time, the kid left the lid off the barrel and it snowed and made it mold..... That was nasty!

If ya have teh bag give John Evans a call and he will do some checking for ya.....


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Try something else. I wouldnt feed my dogs Black Gold anyway, especially the yellow bag. Signature series stuff aint too bad but I want something better for my dogs. My dogs eat the same thing everyday and love it


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> One thing I have noticed with the BG is the nuggets are bigger than they once was.


I noticed that, too. Does the color seem to be a lighter shade of brown than it was before? Either way, my dogs don't care. They eat the stuff like it's candy. My Lab once turned his nose up at a brand of food. He wouldn't touch the Royal Canin brand at all. He just flat out refused to eat the stuff and it was the first and last bag I had ever purchased. I'm guessing bad bag???


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > One thing I have noticed with the BG is the nuggets are bigger than they once was.
> 
> 
> I noticed that, too. Does the color seem to be a lighter shade of brown than it was before? Either way, my dogs don't care. They eat the stuff like it's candy. My Lab once turned his nose up at a brand of food. He wouldn't touch the Royal Canin brand at all. He just flat out refused to eat the stuff and it was the first and last bag I had ever purchased. I'm guessing bad bag???


I haven't noticed the color of the food yet.....

Hard to say what it could be?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The food does look different. They are cooking it a little different making a different shape and color nugget. Nothing else has changed...same great nutrition, same great product for your high power dogs.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate rice cakes! But I love bacon. Man I could eat bacon all day long. Bacon on everything. Bacon wrapped bacon!

This my friends is called an analogy. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I hate rice cakes! But I love bacon. Man I could eat bacon all day long. Bacon on everything. Bacon wrapped bacon!
> 
> This my friends is called an analogy. 8)


I don't get it.....


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I hate rice cakes! But I love bacon. Man I could eat bacon all day long. Bacon on everything. Bacon wrapped bacon!
> 
> This my friends is called an analogy. 8)


Sounds more like myocardial infarction!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > I hate rice cakes! But I love bacon. Man I could eat bacon all day long. Bacon on everything. Bacon wrapped bacon!
> ...


Its both! :mrgreen:

What I meant to say is that just becuase a dog doesn't like to do something doesn't mean he shouldn't do it. My dogs hate shots and wormer, but I do it anyway...for the good of the pup. Black Gold is a quailty feed, and just becuase a dog for whatever reason doesn't like the taste, doesn't mean you should feed it something it will just pig out on.

We used to buy kibbles and bits...really a crappy dogfood...but they freakin loved it!!!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> What I meant to say is that just becuase a dog doesn't like to do something doesn't mean he shouldn't do it. My dogs hate shots and wormer, but I do it anyway...for the good of the pup. Black Gold is a quailty feed, and *just becuase a dog for whatever reason doesn't like the taste, doesn't mean you should feed it something it will just pig out on.*


Good point. I'm not expecting him to pig out though, but I would like him to at least eat. He got to the point where he refused to even touch it.

I've switched to the Enhance. I heard from many on here that it is a good dog food. We'll see how he does on it.

Shane


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Shane, 

I will promise you this: a dog will NEVER starve its self! EVER! If it is hunrgy it will eat its food, no matter what brand you choose. 

People feed their dogs way too much as it is these days. A little cut-back is probably a good thing...especially if its a lab or GSP. They'll eat as much as they need...usually more, but not less!

NEVER!

:mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Amen.

My dogs get quality food (Black Gold) but they get what they get. If a dog won't eat it today, I guarantee he'll eat it in a day or two. Just like a kid that's a picky eater, give them lots of choices and they'll only eat the good tasting, sugar coated, caffeine laced, corn syrup loaded, food dye impregnated, cancer food. Give them ONE good choice and they'll turn their nose up at it at first, but when they've gone to bed hungry a couple times, the survival instinct kicks in and the pickyness ends. I'm such a mean dad!

If a dog goes off his food something else is wrong. They don't have the brains to be "picky" only humans can make them picky.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Shane,
> 
> I will promise you this: a dog will NEVER starve its self! EVER! If it is hunrgy it will eat its food, no matter what brand you choose.
> 
> ...


Let's say the food was bad. Would you still make your dog eat it? Starve him until he has no other choice but to eat?

I think I got a bad bag. He's a lab, they're not that picky.

First of all, my dog is not over fed. Not even close. If anything, he could use a little more food each day. Second of all, he has always been a good eater. To all of a sudden stop eating at around the same time I started a new bag seemed a little suspect to me.

At this point it doesn't matter anyways. He's on a new food, eats about a cup less a day to get the same nutrients, poops a lot less, it's more solid and doesn't stink nearly as bad.

Whatever the case was for him not eating turned out to be a good thing in the end. This new food seems to be a better match for him.

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Amen.
> 
> My dogs get quality food (Black Gold) but they get what they get. If a dog won't eat it today, I guarantee he'll eat it in a day or two. Just like a kid that's a picky eater, give them lots of choices and they'll only eat the good tasting, sugar coated, caffeine laced, corn syrup loaded, food dye impregnated, cancer food. Give them ONE good choice and they'll turn their nose up at it at first, but when they've gone to bed hungry a couple times, the survival instinct kicks in and the pickyness ends. I'm such a mean dad!
> 
> *If a dog goes off his food something else is wrong.* They don't have the brains to be "picky" only humans can make them picky.


Exactly. Like a bad batch of food. From talking around to some different people I have found that it does happen. Not very often, but it is possible.

Shane


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Shane,
> ...


So what did you switch to?????????


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Arkat Enhance, Endurance formula.

Shane


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Arkat Enhance, Endurance formula.
> 
> Shane


Cool Blog.... But AC/DC and BYU?.......


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Cool Blog.... But AC/DC and BYU?.......


That's like peanut butter and jelly. Sweet and salty aren't supposed to go together, but sometimes it's just so right!


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Is your dog neutered?

If not, could have been a really nice smelling female in the area that had him off his food. Not that uncommon for intact males to do that for several days. Maybe the food was fine, he was just not interested in it.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Ironman said:


> Is your dog neutered?
> 
> If not, could have been a really nice smelling female in the area that had him off his food. Not that uncommon for intact males to do that for several days. Maybe the food was fine, he was just not interested in it.


We were in the Wind River mountains the last five days. Maybe there was a really nice smelling wolf in the area.

He stopped eating before we left, wouldn't touch it while we were up there, and wouldn't eat it when we got home.

He is intact. Maybe a female got him all mixed up before we left, but it continued even on the trip.

I don't know of any females around here that were in heat at the time. My wife's shi'tzu went into heat last month but was threw her cycle long before he stopped eating.

It's a possibility though.

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

TAK said:


> Cool Blog.... But AC/DC and BYU?.......


They actually had a little Thunderstruck playing at the game on Saturday. Much better than Pop corn popping.

The blog lacks an opposing view. I was hoping for a little more bantering between those of us who put the blog together but it has since turned into only a couple of us who even post. I have one Ute fan who shows up to leave comments but we've kept it pretty civil so far.

Shane


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Blog.... But AC/DC and BYU?.......
> ...


Not a Utah fan either.... And when you talk of the Pop Corn Popping, makes me think I am in Provo?


----------

